# Useful Technology for data storage & Transfer



## New wine skin (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Fellow PB'rs

I may be behind on the technology curve as I just purchased my first usb jump disk. It has 1 gig of hard drive! I remember when apple came out with the first PC and memory was measured in K. I have come to appreciate how useful this technology can be when I had to down load several hours of lectures, which could not be done via floppy. This also makes a great back up source. You never know when a virus may strike or mother board may go out. So to you old dawgs (like me) that are slow to adapt new technology I encourage you to go drop $30 bucks on a jumper disk.


----------

